

Hackers breach White House system - stanley
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/4b56233c-ad36-11dd-971e-000077b07658.html

======
cpr
Damn, you just know these are Windows systems with their multiverse of
vulnerabilities. Why are governments so exceedingly incompetent at everything?

~~~
helveticaman
Governments don't fire people.

------
peakok
This is _so_ Red Alert :)
<http://gaming.wikia.com/wiki/China_Infantry_>(Command_&_Conquer:_Generals)#Hacker

